# How many fish could I have in my 160 litre tank?



## mankebo (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello there, I have a 3ft wide, 17ins deep, 155 litre tank. There are 38 fish in it, 28 are mainly small tetras. It has many anubias on wood and well filtered. I will be starting up an aquaripure nitrate filter soon. I run a big fluval outside canister and a top filter that came with the tank. Could I have some information on safe stocking of my tank and any thing else pertaining to this. Thank you from Mankebo.


----------



## candymancan (Aug 16, 2013)

well id say with 28 tetra's and 10 other fish you are pretty much maxed out specially if those 10 others are bigger fish like angels and gourami and stuff..


----------



## Envyscorpio (Sep 25, 2014)

Good rule of thumb for max capacity on fish is for every inch of fish you need a gallon (~4L) of water. But take 30% off for sand and fish waste. Don't forget filter capacity count as well. 

I say 20~25 small size tropical fish for them to be healthy? Gold fish eats a lot and usually need triple the water to say healthy. Crowded tank hurts fish growth. Something to keep in mind.


----------

